# New user with a long-time problem



## vokus (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi everyone! I have read some post on this forum and i suppose that i have the same problem that all of you have. I was looking fot a quite long time for some specific diagnosis, matching sympthoms with all sort of various diseases. Some people were saying that this is the Lyme disease, others that this is caused by depression. I was really lost in all those so diversified opinions, and any of those informations that i gather didn't help me. Before all this shit that i'am deep in now, i was very keen and smart person. i have a lot of friends, a good sence of humor, life was wide-open for me. And I was convinced that I'm like that. All my colleagues respect my wisdom if I can say that. But about 2 years ago that all things changed. I lost my inteligence, sensce of humor, friends, very good grades and a lot more. Even my own familly didn't support me in those hard moments. They have thought that I fancy all this or that those sympthoms are some sort of delusions. I was trying to convince myself that I'm normal, and i'm only run away with the impression, but i knew that something is wrong. I decided to treat this disease( no matter which was it)in my own way. I bought a lot of piracetam, ALC, DMAE, Serine Aid, Alphe GPC and also some oxiracetam. None of them help me. Maybe piracetam help a little bit but i could be placebo. I also felt like normal when i was taking some serine aid, but i run out(i've been taking for only few days) of it so i can't confirm it's useness. That I decided that this is the moment for next step. I went to my family doctor. She really take care of me but she though that this is some kind of tumor or other life-danger disease. So she told me that i should go to neurologist. I did so and soon i get divascan for headache and vinpocetine







...i guess that lady didn't know very well what to do with me. I haven't been taking this divascan of course, and vinpocetine didn't do much. And now i'm here lost and depressed, with no perspectives for future. I mean I don't feel anythig. Sadness, happiness i only feel that I'm dump and useless for family, friends, society. I don't know how to talk with people, i considering every word, but i say something different instead the right words i was thinking about. It is so painfull for me becouse i was really smart. I mean i read the textbook once and i can write an exam next day. I was creative, i was making some really interesting drawings. And you are posting here about recovery, is this even possible? Did you go to some doctor, did you get some treatment? I mean some medicines, theraphy. Is this pshyhological or neurogical disease? Does SSRI or SNRI helps with this dp disorder. Please help me, tell me what it is what to do. Sory for some grammar mistakes in above text, english is not my native language.


----------



## vokus (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah nice welcome...anyway if somebody decide to look at my posts I also want to share my feelings about this disease and ask if you have the same one. I mean it is possible to live with it but it is hard to enjoing your life. You can learn but it is much harder than it was before. You can talk but it became an embarassment not a pleasure. Now i really don't enjoy anything. I mean i lought sometimes, smile and so on, but it is not real, it is not like it was before. My main problem is thinking, communicating, reading (but it is better than it was at the beggining), understanding plot ( eg. when i wath the movie) and making mistakes when writing. Also my creativity suffer from dp a lot. So it is overall drop in my cognitive functions. And this annoying feeling of a some kind of brain fog. This is probably the worse.

Somebody can tell me cartainly that this is dp? If that so, i have a few questions. 
1. Should I go to psychiatrist? 
2. Does it related to depression? I think that I might had such disorder in my past.( if that so, is is to possible to have dp, but not have depression anymore)
3. Does SSRI and SNRI helps?
4. Did anybody take piracetams (or any racetams), serine or phosphatidylserine, any other nootropics and did thy help you? ( serine is sth. that i'm highly interested in)
5. Did you try sth. else
6. How to fight with this bitch wich is called dp

please respond


----------



## vokus (Jul 10, 2010)

(double post sorry)


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you know what started all this for you 2 years ago? Its been constant since right?

1. If you can afford it, sure. But don't expect too much. You should go in knowing almost as much as you expect to know + a prescription coming out - especially dealing with DP
2. Ugh. They can be serperate, i'm 100% sure of this. DP will put many people into a nasty depression. I suppose its good to try to treat that as well. Something to talk to your psychiatriast about.
3. Google search this stuff and search around on here. For some people it might. Some go for Lexapro. I'm on Zoloft. I dont know what it does. And it doesn't really help the DP/DR stuff. Infact It may just make it worse. 
4. ?
5. Theres a lot of info on here about vits. Get ya vitamins.
6. Oh wow I don't know man. Everybody has a dif. situation. Completly custom tailored. Try to find a system. How old are you? People are forced to find ways around things. Talking about it and trying different things other people are trying helps. "Distraction" is one of the biggest things. So whatever you like to do, do it. DP may hinder the things you like to do, or remind you that you have DP even more! - thats my hell. seriously.

Just keep looking stuff up. Theres been a lot written out there about it. Excercise and diet and all that crap.

good luck man and welcome to the forums.


----------



## vokus (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for reply. Refering to your questions, I was thinking what could begin this dp, but i haven't got a certain answer. I'm 19 now and in my past i was experimenting with drugs. I mean it was nothing serious, I would say that it was silly amounts and it was only a few times. I have smoked weed only once, beside that i was trying ephedrine, BZP/TFMPP(few times 2-3), and quite a lot of coffeine (long period of time), once kava-kava and alcohol (also not too much). But it is nothing comparing to amount of drugs my coleages have taken. I also suffer from insomnia, and depression as I said before.
Sometimes it is better, sometimes it is wores so it is not constant. But my life, since dp started, have been a lot worse than it was before. I mean that for this 2 years i never felt like I'm entirely normal. 
I live in Poland and here all medical help is completly free, including psychiatriasts, so it won't be a problem. I'm just cogitating, is there any sence doing this.
I'm taking vitamins, they not helping ( a little mabye)


----------

